# Twin zilla 1khv possibilities for EV drift/drag



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

On the series parallel switch I recall years ago studying a chart on it from a drag run by White Zombie. It might have been with a pair of 8" motors but it showed good data taken from the Z2K. John Wayland's website had a full history and I think that is where I found it. Like plasmaboy.com or something.

Also check out NEDRA. I'm sure they'd like a new member and have several active members who have run with it. Bet they'd love to tell you about it.

Regards,


major


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is a link to plasmaboy's series parallel chart done by Mike Willmon.








Here is a link to Mike Willmon's series parallel chart for his own car.









I did this once on DC Plasma until the Albrights blew up.
I can tell you back then we were all battery/budget limited (you can see by us all hitting LBV limit on the battery). You can see none of us used the HV we all used the EHV. series parallel doesn't make more horsepower if your battery is the limit but it definitely won'y if your pack isn't tall enough.


----------



## dhymers (Sep 9, 2013)

This was awesome info, thanks John, I'm a bit late.


----------

